# Project Binky Ep.17



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Badobsession said:


> @badobsessionmsp
> Huge news: Episode 17 of Project Binky is going live at 8.00pm BST on Friday 18th May. Probably...


 :thumb:

https://www.youtube.com/user/badobsessionmsport/videos


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Forsh,

Thanks for the heads up. Can't wait! 

I find these both hilarious and instructive. I have a massive admiration for their inventiveness!

Peter


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

and the execution, nothing is too much trouble to go to - PTO! :lol:

Did you catch the podcast interview with Richard?...

https://www.motoringpodcast.com/rear-view/2018/4/27/episode-55-richard-brunning


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the news. Been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Forsh said:


> and the execution, nothing is too much trouble to go to - PTO! :lol:
> 
> Did you catch the podcast interview with Richard?...
> 
> https://www.motoringpodcast.com/rear-view/2018/4/27/episode-55-richard-brunning


Forsh,

No, I've just listened now. Very droll:lol:.

Thanks for drawing it to our collective attention.

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I listened to it on Saturday while driving over to Enniskillen. Thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Can't wait for Friday 18th May. 2019, possibly. 

BTW - I just loved the door locking mechanism. 

Cooks




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

You know they can't help themselves when you see how much time and effort they put into the high pressure power steering supply line that was "just a template" FFS!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Been waiting ages for this. Can't wait. Love their style and workmanship. 🖒


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Episode 17 is up now for those seeking the latest fix...


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just watched it, absolutely amazing as always!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Those guys have an absolutely incredible talent with more than a hint of genius thrown into the mix. 

A great episode. 200 hours btw!!!

Cooks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Wonderful. 

And timely - exactly the issue we are wrestling with on the E Type at the moment, although it probably has the luxury of a little more space than the bulkhead of a Mini!

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fentum said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> And timely - exactly the issue we are wrestling with on the E Type at the moment, although it probably has the luxury of a little more space than the bulkhead of a Mini!
> 
> Peter


Peter, get cracking with the tig welder, plasma cutter, etc etc.

Lol.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Peter, get cracking with the tig welder, plasma cutter, etc etc.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


And we'll see you in six months!!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

transtek said:


> And we'll see you in six months!!


You might well do. I've been detailed to paint the house from top to bottom😪 and not disturb 'er indoors's working day either. But I think I'll leave Tigging and Migging to Steve rather than burning the car down.

Fortunately there are some business trips coming up and she don't know nothin' about my spray gun:thumb:

P


----------

